# Wifi -- how to configure anonymous ztanza in wpa_supplicant.conf?



## forkandwait (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi all,

I have wifi working great from my house, with an SSID and password and the whole thing, but I can't figure out how to write a stanza in wpa_supplicant.conf for anonymous connections, like from a cafe or the like.

Any ideas/ models?

I think that if I have scan_ssid=10 for my home network, and scan_ssid=1 for the anonymous, then I can add lots of scan_ssid=5 for specific networks that I only use rarely (xyz hotel, etc)

Thanks!


----------



## bschmidt (Dec 11, 2009)

You mean without encryption?


----------



## lme@ (Dec 11, 2009)

To connect to any unencrypted network use

```
network={
      key_mgmt=NONE
}
```


----------

